# Aviano rear lights



## Corky8 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, just a little warning. I own a 2008 Aviano 684i heavy ,today I noticed the rear light lenses were misted over internally also the lens was holding water so I decided to remove them and clean the water from within, my model has two stainless steel screws holding the round light cluster in place , these removed you then lift out the whole light you then have access to the back of the lens with a plastic bulb holder which has a three lug bayonet type fitting,which you have to press in and turn to remove the bulb , the lugs are very flimsy and snap off all to easy if you dont take great care ,also returning the holder into the lens you have to line up the lugs with the receiving holes press and turn to lock , I lost two of the lugs on this operation, has anyone else had problems with these rear lights.? I feel on a vehicle costing what it did the lights would have been of better quality. I have now drilled a very small hole in the bottom of all the other lens and let the water out that way.


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

*Hi Corky.

I have an 08 Aviano & recently had to replace a rear indicator bulb & although I did not suffer the tag's breaking of, now the f & R indicator don't work. I think it's this ridiculous canbus system !
Whatever was wrong with the Moggy 1000 & its 2 fuse system which worked fine ?
Sorry for sidetracking. I did notice that all the rear lights were rather cheap & nasty looking, for as you say " a vehicle of this price "
Did you have the rubber seals in your bulb holders I presume these are supposed to stop the water getting in the lens ?

G.*


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi Corky8

The water should not be getting inside the lens in the first place, its a fault not a feature, your Bursner dealer should remedy this one for you, drilling the hole will obviously let out the water but will also allow an easy path for moisture to enter the casing and this will impact on the reflectors etc in a short time.

Chris


----------



## Corky8 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi, Think the water accumulation is from condensation,here in the S/W of Scotland it is very damp,and on the days we do get sun it does fall on the rear lenses,if I turn the M/H around I then have the sun shining right onto the dash, the rubber "O" ring seals are in place within the light bulb holder. But I think there would be more chance of water re acting on the reflectors if the water was left in situ, My dealer is 160 mile away so it would be too far a run just to complain about this, I agree on the point of the wiring system being just adequate to cope with the bear necessities of the lights/ indicators/stop lights, the old moggies wiring loom never ever fail no matter what load was added to it, But I bet the aviano,slights even though inexpensive looking are not readily available and not cheap.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi corky8,
although we have a dethleffs with the roung rear lights we also had  the water ingrees problem. turned out to be the german light supplier had sent all right hand side lens etc so they just turned upside down not thinking the hole is a btm not top :roll: .

we solved this by carefully applying silicone clear mastic were the cable comes through so water could not track down cable.

tramp


----------

